# Gravely Chipper



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 3, 2008)

Any opinions on a Gravely with the 4 cylinder Perkins? I know nothing about them.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 3, 2008)

I have one. Mine is a Gravely Pro Chip 495. It has a Perkins diesel on it. Mine has the Turbo option. I think it's 120hp. It's either that or 105hp. It's a really good chipper. It's a bare bones chipper very simple and easy to work on. I love the engine no bog and it has never had a problem. I have had it for 5 years. I have never had the chipper clog on me. It really throws the chips. It will throw them 30yards. I have fed it very bushy cedar caked in ice from an ice storm. Never came close to clogging. The chipper is heavy. I think it's around 6k pounds. I really like it. 

Scott


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 4, 2008)

How are parts availability for them? Who do you typically go to for upkeep/replacement parts? Thanks for the info Scott.- Kevin


----------



## pbtree (Feb 4, 2008)

From what I hear they are reliable, but I have not owned one personally... Heard good things about them though.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 4, 2008)

You can get parts through Gravely. A lot of the parts are common hydraulic pumps and motors,bearings,engine parts,clutch is Rockwell. To be honest though I haven't had to find any parts other then maintenance stuff. You can get new blades off e-bay. They are pricey though $350-375 for a set. I have never had a break down I couldn't work though in the 5 years I have had it. One thing I just remembered. I do;t like the front fan setup. It is a puller not a pusher. It will pull the dust and leaves right into the front screen. If you don't clear it with your hand sometimes the chipper will heat up and shut off. It's not a big issue just something you have to keep an eye on. But the machine does have low oil pressure and overheat shut off.

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 4, 2008)

Are you looking at that chipper on ebay? If so that one doesn't have a turbo. I think the price on that is to high.

Scott


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 5, 2008)

*can you flip the fan?*



STLfirewood said:


> You can get parts through Gravely. A lot of the parts are common hydraulic pumps and motors,bearings,engine parts,clutch is Rockwell. To be honest though I haven't had to find any parts other then maintenance stuff. You can get new blades off e-bay. They are pricey though $350-375 for a set. I have never had a break down I couldn't work though in the 5 years I have had it. One thing I just remembered. I do;t like the front fan setup. It is a puller not a pusher. It will pull the dust and leaves right into the front screen. If you don't clear it with your hand sometimes the chipper will heat up and shut off. It's not a big issue just something you have to keep an eye on. But the machine does have low oil pressure and overheat shut off.
> 
> Scott



i used to flip the fan on a Kubota i used to use for bush hogging.i got tired of waiting for the temp needle to go up so i could get down and clean the radiator.flipped the fan around and never had a problem after.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll have to check. If not I was going to put a pusher on it just haven't got around to it.

Scott


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, Scott I was thinking about that one on ebay but looks like I lost. The fella e-mailed me saying I would be the second chance offer if the first bidder fell through. From what I have seen shopping around they are all overpriced. That one caught my eye because of the low hours and generally well-maintained appearance. I like the diesel engine for power and durability. I am also considering Woodchuck Whisper chippers with the Ford straight 6. Get one that is not too rusty ( no holes or easily repairable) and has a well maintained engine ( not leaking oil or burning it) that I can overhaul and redo the paint on it. I dont really need a monster just one for all the fluff. I burn/sell the rest. Pine makes great bonfires


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 5, 2008)

I got my Gravely off e-bay 5 years ago. The guy stopped the auction for $5500 It had 300 hrs. Mine has the turbo Perkins engine. I had to drive from St. Louis to Phoenix to get it. But it was a steal. If you look long enough you'll find what you want at a price you want. It took me 8 months to find that one.

Scott


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 5, 2008)

What were you chipping with before that? 

You know, if I put a little gravy on those chips I bet my Golden Retriever will eat them


----------



## emr (Feb 6, 2008)

STL, I live only a short distance from where Gravelys were made, and even closer to where they are now made. The Gravely chipper is not made any more, but the design was sold to a company near by. I was in contact with that company for parts and got talking to their parts guy and he told me they are working on introducing new chippers. Any way, this company has parts for the Gravely chippers and they are cheaper than getting them right from Gravely (now Ariens). As for the knives, we got ours locally (they will ship anywhere) for about $40 per knife, and they are great knives. We have a Pro Chip 395 and that little chipper kicks butt! Just like mentioned above it is very easy to work on and seems to be powered perfectly for its size. We have a 44hp disel and its a 9" capacity. 

STL, if you would like that info on where we get our parts and our knives, just let me know and I will get that info for you. I have done tons of shopping around for parts and I believe I have found the best prices.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks I will do that. I need an air box for mine. 

Scott


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Feb 16, 2008)

The Gravely chippers were originall Promark, and all were excellent, Particularly the 944 and 12105.
This is the company that bought the rights to them, and can supply parts
http://www.m-bco.com/wood_chippers.php


----------



## kubota1724 (Apr 1, 2011)

*owner Waynes Lawn sercice*



STLfirewood said:


> I have one. Mine is a Gravely Pro Chip 495. It has a Perkins diesel on it. Mine has the Turbo option. I think it's 120hp. It's either that or 105hp. It's a really good chipper. It's a bare bones chipper very simple and easy to work on. I love the engine no bog and it has never had a problem. I have had it for 5 years. I have never had the chipper clog on me. It really throws the chips. It will throw them 30yards. I have fed it very bushy cedar caked in ice from an ice storm. Never came close to clogging. The chipper is heavy. I think it's around 6k pounds. I really like it.
> 
> Scott


 
hi Scott i have purchased a Gravely Pro Chip 495 and i have a problem with my feed rollers will not work properly i was wondering if u have a soultion to this problem or if u possibly have a owners manual or service manual that i might could get a copy of thanks wayne


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 1, 2011)

What are the feed rollers doing? I don't have a owners manual. The feed rollers are a pretty simple hydraulic setup. 

Scott


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Gravely 944 and really like it. Seems well build and easy to maintain.


----------



## kubota1724 (Apr 2, 2011)

when u put logs of any size the feed rollers are stopping someone told me that they work off the tach meter if so is there any way that u know how to bypass this or do u have a solution to this problem. i would like to see a copy of a service manual if anyone has one


----------



## medarocket (Apr 17, 2011)

I just bought a 1996 gravely 495 and love it so far... I run a bandit and a salsco and so far this gravely is far more powerful, but that is the raw power of the 102hp turbocharged engine. The feed rollers I like alot and the only trouble I have seen with mine is if the bottom one will catch debris from the inside and stop. I just throw the control in reverse for a sec and your good to go... Yesterday I threw 14inch pine thru it and I know my blades are dull. I have yet to have my autofeed actually be needed... It does run off a signal off the tach. I can see in the schmatic, it must read voltage off of it. There is a control box between the drum and hydro tank on the frame. (easier to see underneath) hope this helps. I got my manual in January from the gravely site. It will come in an envelope from airens.


----------

